# Who has 5th gear popout with a B14?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm still not sure which car (98 SE or 97 SE-R) I want to get. I'd like the 97 SE-R, but I need this car to last me a long time without any problems! Now I've read that some people say 5th gear popout doesn't occur in B14's... and some people say it does. So, I want to take a poll... Who has a B14 with 5th gear popout... AND what mileage did it start? Thanks guys. Oh yea... could you guys name the year of your car, too!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I've got a 97 GXE with no pop-out at 110,000 miles


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

All the five-speed transmission attached to the SR20 have the possibility of 5th-gear pop-out. The probability for late model cars to have it is quite low, but not zero. '91-'93 cars had the majority of the cases. As miles build up, the probability rises.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

bahearn said:


> *All the five-speed transmission attached to the SR20 have the possibility of 5th-gear pop-out. The probability for late model cars to have it is quite low, but not zero. '91-'93 cars had the majority of the cases. As miles build up, the probability rises. *


ahhhh, ic... that sux. Well, c'mon all u guys with a b14 sr20... any of you have a 5th gear popout?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nissan did somewhat redo the 95+ trannies. The incidence of 5th gear popout on B14s is way down there compared to B13s, so you don't have to really worry about the popout thing.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

91 3sgte said:


> * So, I want to take a poll... Who has a B14 with 5th gear popout... AND what mileage did it start? Thanks guys. Oh yea... could you guys name the year of your car, too! *


Why? When they already got one here...

Linky 
http://www.se-r-list.org/polls/fifth-poll-results-table.phtml




...And more info and stuff
http://www.se-r-list.org/fifth.gear.phtml


----------

